# Blut-Schrift



## quezo (24. März 2002)

Hallo,

kennt ihr einen Font, der wie mit Blut geschrieben aussieht? 
Der Chiller-Font kommt irgendwie nicht ganz so stark an meine Vorstellungen heran.
Oder kennt ihr ein Tut dafür?


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Hast du vielleicht mal ein beispiel Bild wo
der Effekt ungefähr ersichtlich ist ?


----------



## quezo (25. März 2002)

So ungefähr wie auf dem Bild. 
Wird allerdings schwer sein so nen Font zu finden.
Vielleicht irgendwie mit dem Airbrush bearbeiten.


----------



## Milchmann (25. März 2002)

Tut mir Leid quezo entwder bin ich blind oder da ist wirklich kein bild


----------



## quezo (25. März 2002)

Also ich kann das Bild sehen. Hab's einfach angehängt, oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## SirNeo (25. März 2002)

Also ich kann es sehen, allerdings weiß ich auchnicht welcher Schriftart es ist, habe mal bei http://www.fontasy.de geguckt z.B. unter B gibt es ähnliche, vielleicht sind die auch zu gebrauchen.


----------



## zenga (25. März 2002)

auf http://www.fontasy.de "bloody" und "blood of dracula"
oder hier http://www.acidfonts.com/preview70.htm "head-injuries"
oder hier http://www.1001freefonts.com/fontfiles/rfonts2.htm "rocky" font

und hier gibts die geballte ladung 
http://www.gothic.net/~tygre/drippy.html


----------

